# Coolant for Nissan Sentra 2002 model



## blemountain (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi,

I have Nissan Sentra GXE 2002 model. Wanted to know which coolant will be best (if there is any differnetiation to be made!)

Thanks


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just go with some OEM or equivelant stuff. If your really worried about cooling issues add some water-wetter or purple ice. If your seriously worried about cooling then upgrade your radiator and fans.


----------

